# Karate style Differential



## MeDemitto (Dec 1, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone out there had a good resource which offered a more or less comprehensive differential of the different styles of Karate out there. I'm moderately familiar with kyokushin, and superficially with shotokan. Any link or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## searcher (Dec 1, 2009)

It has been asked before and the answer has been no.     Maybe it has hanged, but that would be a very large undertaking and most would never even try to take it on.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say if you Bing or Google "Different Styles of Karate" or The Different Styles/Systems of Karate", you will gain the answers you are looking for.   Just a suggestion from me.  I got use to just googling a lot of things, even if you don't put the exact words down, the dang thing will ask you did you mean this or that LOL.

Good luck my friend, I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Stuey (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is an interesting comparison table. You can always find some sad B@#+~rd who will do a lot of leg work like this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_karate_styles
I am sure wiki will have some sort of run down on the different lineages and where they separated etc.

Edit: Like here for example
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karate


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 2, 2009)

Charts like those are largely meaningless.  Sorry.  It all depends on the instructor.  For example, I have seen Goju teachers who seem to practice an entirely hard version, manifesting itself into highly muscular movements even in the advanced kata like kururunfa or suparenpei.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 2, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> Charts like those are largely meaningless.  Sorry.  It all depends on the instructor.  For example, I have seen Goju teachers who seem to practice an entirely hard version, manifesting itself into highly muscular movements even in the advanced kata like kururunfa or suparenpei.



Well, yeah, however, I think wikipedia and other sources can give you a general idea.  You can look for details later.


----------



## Stuey (Dec 2, 2009)

It should be noted that some details need to be taken with a pinch of salt. Things like histories and such can be quite interesting though. A good bit of back ground information on the development of karate and its styles/schools. Its a given that school to school will differ, for me at least.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 2, 2009)

True...

Too much of what you'd find would be heavily influenced by the opinion of the one that created it.

For example, ask 5 different Kenpo people what kenpo is and you'll get 5 different answers. I'm sure the same is true for TKD, Judo, Aikido, etc, etc, etc....

The point many continue to miss is that MA is a uniquely individual thing and while the same curriculum may be taught, the way it's interpretted and executed by single practitioners vary just as much as their personalities. 

Perhaps if you detailed the reason for the question we could provide better assistance.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 2, 2009)

Digital Camera - $245.00
Photo Paper - $10.45
Envelope/Stamp and mailing as Christmas Card - $5.30 each

Avatar of the Celtic_Crippler dressed with a Santa Hat on - Priceless

Somethings you just can't put a price on.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry Celtic, I just couldn't help myself.

I wish I had thought of it, I think it's neat BTW.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 3, 2009)

Even amongst Shotokan people, there can be a significant variance.  

Of course, you have the "big three" organizations (SKIF, JKA, ISKF), along with other organizations that are going to be pretty similar with what they teach, with each faction having some small differences.  

What styles of Karate pique your interest?  Or, more precisely, what is it that you're seeking?  There are many styles of Karate, and there will be a very wide variance of techniques amongst them.  

For example, if you want Karate with more grappling / soft techniques, you may want to take a look at the classical Wado Ryu schools.


----------



## MeDemitto (Dec 3, 2009)

Well those that are close (and grossly overpriced it seems) are mostly chun kuk do. What I would really like to study is Shotokan (possibly wado). There is also within an hour drive an Isshinryu studio.


----------



## MeDemitto (Dec 3, 2009)

I am also curious of the (and I understand they are generalities) different methods/philosophies concerning footwork within the various systems. I appreciate all the help


----------



## kenkyukai (Feb 24, 2010)

I would refer you to Mark bishops book  for the okinawan schools and their differences, or  more to the point their similarities , and as for the japanese styles , the fartherremoved from shotkan they are the less they contain any technique resembling okinawan karate . This ,of course is my own humble opinion
     Hope it helped ,
        John


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 24, 2010)

Just do Isshin-Ryu and you will have no need of any other karate.  Isshin-Ryu is it, baby.

Thus spaketh the go-kyu.


----------



## scottie (Feb 25, 2010)

Well those that are close (and grossly overpriced it seems) are mostly chun kuk do. What I would really like to study is Shotokan (possibly wado). There is also within an hour drive an Isshinryu studio.

Where are you and who is the Isshinryu instructor? i drive over an hour and pass good karate schools to take isshinryu.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2010)

scottie said:


> Well those that are close (and grossly overpriced it seems) are mostly chun kuk do. What I would really like to study is Shotokan (possibly wado). There is also within an hour drive an Isshinryu studio.
> 
> Where are you and who is the Isshinryu instructor? i drive over an hour and pass good karate schools to take isshinryu.



I'm in Michigan.  My Sensei is Dan Holloway, Hachi-Dan.

http://www.hollowaysisshinryu.com/


----------



## scottie (Feb 25, 2010)

"I'm in Michigan. My Sensei is Dan Holloway, Hachi-Dan.

http://www.hollowaysisshinryu.com/"



Cool sir, I have heard a lot of awesome things about him.


----------



## TimoS (Feb 25, 2010)

kenkyukai said:


> as for the japanese styles , the fartherremoved from shotkan they are the less they contain any technique resembling okinawan karate


I disagree. True, many/most japanese styles have lost the _content _of okinawan karate, i.e. the kata applications, but many of the techniques still contain traces of the okinawan karate. Previously, I trained in Shorinji ryu Renshinkan (and later, in one of it's off-shoots) and while I didn't learn much in how to use the kata back then, now after training a few years in it's okinawan parent style, Shorin ryu Seibukan, I can see that many of the techniques are almost the same and even the content of some of the kata is taught in it's yakusoku kumite drills, although in some cases so heavily modified that it is next to impossible to distinguish from which kata they come from. Whether or not that is a common knowledge in the style isn't known to me. All I know is that nobody told me back then.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just do Isshin-Ryu and you will have no need of any other karate. Isshin-Ryu is it, baby.
> 
> Thus spaketh the go-kyu.


Awesome words, Bill. Passion, dedication, confidence in ones art, are the makings of a go-kyu heading toward go-dan. It is all about "enjoying the journey". The memories you are building will rank right along with the military ones you have.


----------

